
Portraying the Tudors, Then and Now - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/portraying-the-tudors-then-and-now-11585327925
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.md/nR7TX](https://archive.md/nR7TX)

~~~
cafard
Thank you for posting this link.

~~~
bookofjoe
You're most welcome.

------
cafard
Those who have had a chance to visit the Frick will remember that across
mantlepiece from Holbein's Cromwell is Holbein's Thomas More.

